# New intake check engine light



## Ninobenino (Mar 30, 2015)

Wats up guys having a problem with my car i just bought 2 months ago its a 02 nissan maxima 3.5. I purchased an injen air intake and installed it. Cleaned out the maf sensor and started it up. Car was driving fun up until a week later i got a check engine light. Everythings properly installed. The codes that came up are p1448 and p0455. Wondering if this has happened to any1 else i could use some help


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Both codes point to a problem with the Evap system. Make sure the gas cap is on tight. Check for any cracked/loose hoses on the Evap system. Check the Evap line that connects to the intake system up front.


----------



## Ninobenino (Mar 30, 2015)

Everything is good just my radiator hose started to leak but i patched it up and the coolant level is all good. Any other suggestions


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Do a component check of the evaporative emission system vent control valve, which is bolted to the back of the charcoal canister. They have a tendency to stick. The valve is normally open and commanded close by the ECM when a system self-test is being performed. If it sticks open, it will set an evap leak code.


----------



## r29241 (Mar 23, 2016)

Go to junkyard and pull charcoal Canister and purge valve do not remove each other, only remove.the screws holding them onto care.the purge valve screws will strip 100% of the time. And install new one. Will fix immediately I would go to a u pull it place and grab 2 of them incase one doesn't work. And return the one that doesn't work.

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The purge valve isn't connected to the charcoal canister; the vent control valve is.


----------

